# A Very Good Sounding Series



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2013)

I've head whispers of this series being created for radio but, with the evil drama's that have afflicted my real-world life, I lost track of it's progress.  It appears it has begun!  Today!  So I shall have to catch up with it on the iPlayer I suspect.

I hope that it may be of interest to some of my American friends here and also hope that you can access it:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio4/p...ee-Natalie-Dormer-on-the-making-of-Neverwhere


----------



## granfire (Mar 16, 2013)

a radio play?

Interesting.


----------

